# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Zespół klinefeltera dziedziczenie

## Ewelina_

Witam

Chciałabym otrzymać jasnej  i rzetelnej wypowiedzi na temat zespołu klinefeltera. Ponieważ mój mąż cierpi na tą chorobę, więc mam pewne obawy. Planujemy mieć dzieci, ale nie wiem czy nie ma w tym przypadku jakiś przeciwskazań. 
Proszę o opinie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli mężczyzna ma prawdziwy zespół klinefeltera, to niestety, ale jest niepłodny. Zobacz: www.47xxy.strefa.pl
Magda

----------

